# I could use some good thoughts and prayers...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I know that i haven't really posted here in a while except a comment here and there. I've had some health issues lately and just found out on Thursday that i have a cancerous mass in my right kidney and will have to have my kidney removed, my surgery is set for August the 19th. I believe in the power of prayer and good thoughts and energy, so if you could say a prayer or send a good thought my way i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Debbie,


Think positive thoughts. I hope everything turns out well for you. Medicine is amazing theses days.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way. Please keep us posted.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Debbie I will say prayers for your health and recovery. Thank you for being brave enough to share this with us so we can say these prayers. I KNOW full well how prayers have great power. Love to you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Debbie, I am so sorry to hear this. I am hoping for good results. A very dear friend of mine had a similar procedure last August; her surgery resulted in clean margins and she has had no need for any further treatment other than monitoring. Her oncologist actually called it a wimpy little cancer! Praying your results will be as good!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

sooo sorry to hear this news. Will keep you in my thoughts and please let us know how it goes


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Debbie, I think about you often...but now I will think special thoughts for a fast recovery. I hope that it will not be too hard a journey, but I KNOW you will come out victorious. I'm sending you lots of love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Debbie, I'm so sorry. Sending you prayers for your surgery and recovery. So many friends have cancer - it boggles the mind.  keep us informed. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Debbie! I am so sorry to hear this and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. You must be so scared.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Praying for fast recovery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Debbie, sending you prayers and positive thoughts for a good outcome and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Debbie I'm so sorry to hear this, and sending more prayers and good thoughts for you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, I am so sorry. My prayers are with you that your surgery will be successful in every way. I can only imagine the stress you are feeling right now.

I am sending you healing and comforting hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Debbie, sending Love and Light your way. Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You have my prayers for a complete recovery..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Debbie, I am sorry to hear this.. I know how scared you must be...I pray for a successful surgery and a cancer-free outcome...I have health problems, too..without my relationship with Jesus Christ, I would go insane..He gives many promises in His Word..promises of love, provision, protection, and many other promises..what I like best is that He promises an inner peace that "transcends all understanding", which I have experienced in times of trial..big (((hugs)))


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh, I'm sorry to hear this Debbie. I'll definitely keep you in my prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending you lots of prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

My mother would say "life is peaks and valleys, try to not make the peaks to high and the valleys to low". Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up a healing prayer.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll keep you in our prayers,I know its scarey.. As we say in our breast cancer group.... "Cancer sucks!" but we're going to kick its bum and you will too... Hugs!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Debbie, I am so sorry to hear this. I will be sending you positive thoughts and lots of prayers. With that beautiful smile of yours and you wonderful personality/attitude I know you will get through this just fine. Sending you lots of hugs,:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So sorry to hear and sending you positive thoughts. My neighbor had this recently and had his removed. He is doing just fine!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I will definitely be praying for you Debbie! Stay positive as best you can, I know several people who did extremely well after the surgery!:grouphug::Flowers 2:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you to those that are sending positive thoughts and prayers it truly means a lot to me. I've not been dwelling on it and am staying positive, I of course cried when I initially found out, when I told my family and supervisor and it seemed more real when filling out my LOA paperwork. Now with my husband you would think I was dying he hovers so much, I know he's worried and it's because he loves me, but I don't like hovering. My poor mom is so upset that she can't fly over to be with me (she lives in Greece and injured her leg very badly several months ago and would not be able to withstand the flight) I keep telling her it's ok and I understand but I can't seem to get her calmed down. It just breaks my heart hearing my mom crying and so upset. I know I'll be fine because I'm strong. Just figured it doesn't to ask for good thoughts and prayers. I'm ready for it to be over.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I wish you the best from the bottom of my heart. You sound like a really strong lady and you will get through this! Life seems to tempt us and throw the worst of challenges at our feet, but we rise stronger than ever.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie I am so sorry you have to endure this, I sent you a pm, please know you will be prayed for everyday. My heart breaks for your mom, it breaks my heart she isn't able to be with you, but I know a Mother's love and she is with you in spirit.
I'm here for you, I love you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Debbie... never want to hear anyone getting a cancer diagnosis of any kind... I know from experience how scarey it can be. However I also know how important it is to have a positive approach and an attitude not letting the dx get you down. I also truly believe I did so well because I had so many praying and offering good thoughts and support. 
I still have cancer but they're keeping in control ( it's inoperable). I''ve done treatments and Drs and nurses said they were actually amazed how well I tolerated it all.. again I don't think it was 'me'... it was all the support I knew I had that got me thru day to day. ...and still does. One of my oncologists said in his experience that those patients tht kept a good mental outlook did so much better than those who sort of constantly felt "doomed"
I can honestly said many many days go by and I 'forget' I actually have cancer. yeah I don't feel as perky as i used to but I'm also getting to be an "old hen" so can't expect to feel like I did when I was younger.
Keep the faith.. and fight the good fight... you'll do well!
I'll certainly be keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I will being praying for you.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Debbie, Will be praying for a complete and swift recovery. God will carry you through this...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Debbie . Thinking good thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and recovery! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending prayers for an easy surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Debbie... never want to hear anyone getting a cancer diagnosis of any kind... I know from experience how scarey it can be. However I also know how important it is to have a positive approach and an attitude not letting the dx get you down. I also truly believe I did so well because I had so many praying and offering good thoughts and support.
> I still have cancer but they're keeping in control ( it's inoperable). I''ve done treatments and Drs and nurses said they were actually amazed how well I tolerated it all.. again I don't think it was 'me'... it was all the support I knew I had that got me thru day to day. ...and still does. One of my oncologists said in his experience that those patients tht kept a good mental outlook did so much better than those who sort of constantly felt "doomed"
> I can honestly said many many days go by and I 'forget' I actually have cancer. yeah I don't feel as perky as i used to but I'm also getting to be an "old hen" so can't expect to feel like I did when I was younger.
> Keep the faith.. and fight the good fight... you'll do well!
> I'll certainly be keeping you in my prayers!


Great advice!! A positive outlook makes a real difference!!:thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sending good thoughts and prayers...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Debbie... never want to hear anyone getting a cancer diagnosis of any kind... I know from experience how scarey it can be. However I also know how important it is to have a positive approach and an attitude not letting the dx get you down. I also truly believe I did so well because I had so many praying and offering good thoughts and support.
> I still have cancer but they're keeping in control ( it's inoperable). I''ve done treatments and Drs and nurses said they were actually amazed how well I tolerated it all.. again I don't think it was 'me'... it was all the support I knew I had that got me thru day to day. ...and still does. One of my oncologists said in his experience that those patients tht kept a good mental outlook did so much better than those who sort of constantly felt "doomed"
> I can honestly said many many days go by and I 'forget' I actually have cancer. yeah I don't feel as perky as i used to but I'm also getting to be an "old hen" so can't expect to feel like I did when I was younger.
> Keep the faith.. and fight the good fight... you'll do well!
> I'll certainly be keeping you in my prayers!



I have to agree Terry that having a positive outlook helps. I continue to pray each day for you. :grouphug:

I've been staying pretty much upbeat and positive and it just hits me when i have to fill out paperwork and Monday when i did my pre-op blood work and pre-register, other than that i don't dwell on it. On Sunday night after my son got home from work we were talking about dancing and he wanted me to teach him to dance...we turned the music up and we had such a great time with me teaching him to dance and plan on continuing once i feel up to it. I had forgotten how much i miss dancing. 

I almost didn't post here since i don't really come here but once in a blue moon, but i decided to post anyway. One member sent me a pm that has this surgery and it really helped going in knowing what to expect. 

I had to call to finish pre-registering because they were waiting to hear from my insurance company and to see what my portion would be to pay since i pay 20% and insurance pays 80% since i've met my deductible. I was in shock when the girl i was talking to said that my insurance is paying 100% of my surgery...i felt like a huge weight had been lifted from my shoulders. 

Again thank you everyone for the prayers and good thoughts. It means more than you'll ever know. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this, Debbie. Sending you prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So glad your insurance is covering all of it, you. Just need to focus on you sweet Debbie, I sent your package yesterday, your in my prayers dear friend. I love you


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers are heading your way, Debbie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - really good news about your insurance. It is indeed a load of your shoulders at a time when you have enough to think about. My policy when I had surgery only covered 50% and I paid the price for that one. Glad that someone can give you an idea of what to expect. I find that helps a lot. Wishing you the best. We're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad you have that 'weight' of insurance coverage off your shoulders...the less you have to stress about the better.
When I was going thru the chemo and radiation I had many conversations with other patients who were going thru the same in one or the other , or like me both at same time. 
I often said "Hey, nobody knows what 'tomorrow' will bring , cancer-patient or not." Many many people think they are perfectly healthy only to succumb to a sudden heart attack or accident. Just because we have a cancer dx doesn't really have to be a dire as normally feared. Of course it's scarey... so is being dx with bad heart... (to me... sometimes that's even more scarey!) . People dealing with autoimmune diseases and the like are every bit as much dealing with scarey concerns. 
I do really believe it's up to "us" to get as healthy as possible to prepare our bodies for treatment. I ate total cereal every day as well as several glasses of instant breakfast and took my daily multi-vitamin/mineral supplement. I upped my intake of proteins and green veggies. For the most part my weekly bloodwork stayed in good range. Once in awhile the chemo dropped magnesium so havd to get iv of that along with my chemo. I also dropped in white blood count..not terrible but had to have a shot to help build that up. I noticed that others who didn't get good 'extra' nourishment didn't do as well. 
One nurse at chemo told me.. "i don't know what you're doing..but you're doing it right".... she said that in all the patients she had taken care of she'd truly never seen anyone do as well as I. As I said I do believe much of that was due to others prayers and support...but 'we' have a responsibility to do all we can to gear up for 'battle' against the beast as well. 
Know that I continue to pray for you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Debbie, I'm not on SM much so I just now saw this. I'm sending prayers and looking forward to a positive update after you've had your surgery. I agree that attitude has so much to do with the outcome. Prayers always help too and you'll have both covered. 
hugs


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Debbie, 

Matthew 18:20 King James Version (KJV)

"For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them."

So we have the Lord's ear as we cast down the spirit of cancer.

In Jesus' name, we pray for a successful surgery and swift recovery for our Sister Debbie.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> So glad your insurance is covering all of it, you. Just need to focus on you sweet Debbie, I sent your package yesterday, your in my prayers dear friend. I love you



Paula i received the package today and it is very beautiful and very much appreciated. Thank you again and i love you too. :hugging:

Thank you again to those keeping me in their thoughts and prayers they are very much appreciated.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Debbie, I'm sending you lots of prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Calisi said:


> Debbie,
> 
> Matthew 18:20 King James Version (KJV)
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:AMEN


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> I know that i haven't really posted here in a while except a comment here and there. I've had some health issues lately and just found out on Thursday that i have a cancerous mass in my right kidney and will have to have my kidney removed, my surgery is set for August the 19th. I believe in the power of prayer and good thoughts and energy, so if you could say a prayer or send a good thought my way i would greatly appreciate it.




Debbie you have been on my heart all day, I'm praying for you dear friend. Tomorrow is the day, just remember you are being prayed for. I love you dear friend:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers, love and lots of hugs, Debbie. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Debbie just saw this post, may God wrap His arms around you today and bring you back to your family and friends as healed from this ugly disease.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts to you, Debbie! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just now seeing this.....my thoughts are with you. I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have you in my thoughts and prayers, Debbie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love you dear Debbie, Jesus is right beside you, he will never leave you.
Your in my prayers.

Heavenly Father, I lift Debbie into your arms, she needs you, calm her spirit, bring peace into her soul. Lord my prayer is that you take this cancer from Debbie for once and for all, may she never have to go through this ever again. Help her in her time of need, prepare her body for this surgery, strengthen her Lord Jesus for the days ahead. Thank you for never leaving Debbie, for always being beside her.
I ask Lord that she would come through this surgery with hope and a new found will to live life to the fullest.
Thank you Lord for hearing each one of our prayers and good wishes for precious Debbie, may we continue to lift her before you in the days and weeks ahead.
May she heal fast and not have any complications. 
In Jesus name I pray.
Amen


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Extra prayers going out for you today!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for Debbie today. Hoping for successful surgery.rayer::grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts your way today.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am praying for you Debbie:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thinking of you, Debbie, and keeping you in my prayers.

Hugs,


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you tonight dear friend, I love you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Has anyone heard any news on Deb? Praying all went well!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, Terry. Hope she doesn't mind that I'm posting this but her mom has posted updates on her FB page. I know she appreciates everyone's prayers here and would want you all not to worry. She did very well with the surgery and the doctor's feel they did a good job. She is in ICU and will probably move to her own room soon. Will leave it to her to update you all. :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Sue for the update, praying for you Debbie


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Sue!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart and prayers are with you Debbie. 
Xoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Sue!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted to update those of you on SM but not FB with Debbie. Hermom said I can post this here. "This is Debbie's mother. I talked to Debbie today and she is was still in ICU. I don't know if they moved her to her room yet. Yesterday she was sitting up in the recliner and walking a little with the walker. She had a fever last night but it was gone today. She is still eating ice chips and can't eat food nor drink anything yet. She was in good spirits which is good. She does take plenty of naps which is good.

She wanted me to tell everyone that she appreciates the well wishes and when she is able she will be reading the posts."
So she's doing well but slowly and glad she's in good spirits. I know we're all pulling for her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Sue, Debbie your on my mind day and night, you are covered in prayer. Take care of yourself, get the rest you need. I love you dear friend


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thinking of you Debbie. rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Sue!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks you for the update, Sue!

Sending lots of good well wishes for a quick recovery to Debbie! 


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all - here's the latest progress report posted by Debbie's mom:
This is Debbie's mother. I heard from Todd, Debbie's husband, and she was moved to her room yesterday (Thursday) and she is doing better. I am hoping and praying now that she is in a regular room her recovery will control to progress. I want to thank everyone for their well wishes and their thoughts and prayers for her."
:grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad she is doing better. Hopes she continues to improve.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Love you Debbie, your on my mind and in my heart, hang on to your prayer cross. Hugs

Sue THANK YOU


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update Sue. Good to hear.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you tonight Debbie:wub: love you


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I would like to add my wishes for a quick and full recovery, Deb. There seems to be more and more of us that are fighting cancer but it is so scary when you are facing it yourself. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying your feeling better tonight Debbie, your in my thoughts and prayers. Jesus bless you dear friend


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you for updating us Sue... Debbie, you're in all our hearts and prayers.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Debbie, I am sending prayers your way.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thinking of you and hoping you continue to improve day by day.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the updates, Sue.hope you have a speedy recovery,Debbie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Haven't heard anything in a couple of day. :huh: Praying that Debbie's doing wee and just busy getting better and out of the hospital.:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the continued updates Sue. Debbie, still sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way. :grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------

